# MJ & Stu, good luck for tues 11th



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

just thought i'd start a post to wish you loads of luck for panel on tuesday (not that you'll need it) sending loads of                                                   

pam xx


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

GOOD LUCK BOTH OF YOU


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow, it's the best feeling when you are told-yes!
Will be thinking of you.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Wishing you a great panel day tomorrow.  I won't wish you luck as I feel sure you don't need any!  just be yourselves and try not to stress too much.

With love,

Magenta


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank you so much ladies

I have happy   

Just getting ready for work- to be honest not had alot of time to think about tomorrow! i know we have a fab SW who will get us through the "stressy" moments!

xxx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Good luck from me too.  I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine.  

Sanita


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woo Hoo 

 MJ & Stu for tomorrow 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi

I would like to add my bit too and wish you all the best for tomorrow -      

Regards
Lynn x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow M J and Stu! You'll pass the panel with flying colours  

    

Love

Vicki x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

MJ and Stu


All the very best adn good luck.

Welshy and Steve


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck MJ and stu
sure you'll be fine 

kj x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Good luck to you both tomorrow x

Laine


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, good luck from us too!

Not that you'll need it

xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Another good luck from me too!!!!!
Can't wait to hear all
Love JD xx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Mez & Stu

       

Good luck guys, cant wait to hear your announcement that you are 'parents in waiting'!!!!!

Anabelle & Bob the Builder
xxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

All the best to you both for today


----------

